# Paterson EXPLOSION!!!



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

*I guess you could say I had a pretty good morning when it comes to adding stoneware jugs to my collection... I think it's 106 in total, the three jugs with the red X's are the only three not coming home with me, I'm still in shock here!!*


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

.


----------



## grizz44 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, did you score those all in one place? Your going to have to tear out another wall if you keep that up! Congrats


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes Grizz, they're all from the Paterson GURU. He wants to concentrate on glass only and he was very kind in passing them along. He sees how passionate I am and he wanted them to go to someone who will appreciate them and he knows I'm that person....[]


----------



## antlerman23 (Mar 17, 2013)

MOTHER OF GAWD!!! those are killer! but all im thinking is how much it must have cost!
 I am so impressed with you, epack! those are killer, and im glad they are going to the best known Paterson collector around!


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  antlerman23
> 
> MOTHER OF GAWD!!! those are killer! but all im thinking is how much it must have cost!
> I am so impressed with you, epack! those are killer, and im glad they are going to the best known Paterson collector around!


 Thanks buddy, he was extremely kind to me when it came to the $$$. He knows it's going where it will be appreciated and it's all going as a group instead of parting it out piece by piece, the only thing now is getting it all from his house to mine over the next few months...


----------



## mctaggart67 (Mar 17, 2013)

Okay, how is this even possible? Must be that every single inhabitant of Paterson who was living before 1920 had his/her own bottles and/or jugs! Nice score!!


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  mctaggart67
> 
> Okay, how is this even possible? Must be that every single inhabitant of Paterson who was living before 1920 had his/her own bottles and/or jugs! Nice score!!


 LOL...[8D]


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> .


 [
 HOLY COW JIM!!!!!!!!!!CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 17, 2013)

E- you always seem to amaze me , especially  today , dude crock heaven , very impressive sir , and congradulations are in order.


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Mike & Gordon, I'm still hoping this isn't a dream....LOL[]


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 17, 2013)

Holy f'ing crap Jim!

 Upon reading the title i figured that "EXPLOSION" may have been an excited embellishment, but it's a damn understatement! That is unreal. I'm curious to see how you manage to display all those, haha. I think you will need more than a few of those wooden mantles to get the job done. []

 So how many different stoneware pieces did you have before this? And are there any examples of note in this load that you are particularly excited about?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 17, 2013)

Sweet sufferin succotash!  Well I guess you're now the Paterson stoneware guru!  I can't believe how many of the jugs are handwritten.  I think I've only seen one like that from RI.  Are the stone beers from Paterson too?


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Holy f'ing crap Jim!
> 
> ...


 I have about 20-25, so there are gonna be a few I need to sort out and decide which example is best and which will be traded or sold. I want to display them all on one wall if possible with the 5 gallons on the bottom and going smaller as I go up. A nicely designed shelf system with good lighting will be crucial. 

 The two handled *Garrison's Sweet Cider* jug with original wooden bung and tap is the shining star, there also a *Garrison's Pure Apple Cider* that will have the handle professionally reattached. There are also 4 or 5 'only known' examples and a few other strange jugs that need research because there are no records of the merchants named, but I will love them all equally...[]


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RIBottleguy
> 
> Sweet sufferin succotash!  Well I guess you're now the Paterson stoneware guru!  I can't believe how many of the jugs are handwritten.  I think I've only seen one like that from RI.  Are the stone beers from Paterson too?


 Everything is Paterson Taylor... []


----------



## Dansalata (Mar 17, 2013)

FREEKIN AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRATS MAN!!!


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Dan..


----------



## Dugout (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey Jim I think now you are officially full of crock!  []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad you got them Jim....Very nice group of stoneware jugs...


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 17, 2013)

You got quite a set of stones, Jimbo..! [8D]


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Renee, Joe & Charlie... It's overwhelming to think about them all being here in the near future...


----------



## botlguy (Mar 17, 2013)

Everyone knows how wordy I can be but I am almost SPEECHLESS,,,,,,,,,STUNNED with this haul. Wonderful for you.


----------



## JustGlass (Mar 17, 2013)

Great Haul, Last time I saw that many nice jugs was at a museum. I bet you thought I was going to say a wet tee shirt contest.


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Jim & Gary, my head is in the clouds still...


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 17, 2013)

Dang Jim, I'd still be slapp'n myself thinking I was dreaming! Truly awe inspiring collection you have there. Congrats.


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Rory, now I know how you feel when you go to the Flea Market... [8D][8D][8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 17, 2013)

I hope you realize, Jim, after the surreal becomes the real, that you can't sell them, they must stay with you, and with each other.. for a very long time. I know there's a couple dozen you already have, which of course you can do whatever with.. anyway you know what I mean, I'm sure.. congrats, Jim..! Tell that GURU I said he's one highly righteous dude, and to start collecting Long Branch now! [8D]


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

I know that Charlie and I'm more than happy to hold onto them, in fact I will leave them for my nieces since I have no kids of my own. The only ones that will go on the market are the doubles, and hopefully those will go in a trade for something I don't have...[] The GURU went ABOVE & BEYOND for me....


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 17, 2013)

I see you opening a paterson historical glass museum in your future.


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

I have alot of pieces to loan for local displays that's for sure Gordon...


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 17, 2013)

Can we make me your nephew?


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd think you would rather be Glenn's nephew...[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> *I guess you could say I had a pretty good morning when it comes to adding stoneware jugs to my collection... I think it's 106 in total, the three jugs with the red X's are the only three not coming home with me, I'm still in shock here!!*


 Congratulations Jim, Those are some great lookin pieces of stoneware!! I guess that ya are now gonna build a big addition on the house!!!


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Andy...[]


----------



## soda bottle (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow , That is some collection to have acquired in one setting.  I guess yopu'll be eating Ramon Noodles for a while.[]


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd eat crickets for a month to get my hands on this collection...[]


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 17, 2013)

Way to go big time!  That's going to be fun to research all the new ones.  Congrats on a major aquisition.


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Paul... I didn't even sift thru them because I want to be surprised along the way...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I'd eat crickets for a month to get my hands on this collection...[]


 
 It's not too late to eat the crickets..


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm just happy I went food shopping before going to look at the jugs...[]


----------



## sandchip (Mar 17, 2013)

Good for you, Jim!  I've yet to find one embossed bottle from where I live, so it's absolutely incredible that that much stuff came out of one town.  I'll bet the guru must have some killer bottles, too.


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 17, 2013)

Awesome local jug collection.... Way to go Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> .


 

 Holy Potash Brothers, Jim!

 I don't ever remember reading of, nor seeing such a significant transfer of stoneware. I'm flabbergasted. Your Guru, and you are to be congratulated! Is this coming with a book of backstory, or narrative history?

 You must be shiteing shamrocks!

 Tell me of that red X'd cobalt winged wheel one, will'ya. please.


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Indeed he does Jim...  Thanks Chris, it would be nice to have dug them all like you do, but I'm very happy indeed.[]


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

It's the collection the Guru has amassed over the years Surf and he decided he wants to concentrate on glass alone except for two of the stoneware jugs. A few other folks got a look at it but the understanding was that I had first shot at any jugs in the collection, and this morning was that shot. Having drooled over it for a few years now I asked him what number he had in mind for the whole lot, we had talked about it before and I felt the number was reasonable, but today I was able to make a counter offer. Luckily he felt it was fair and we shook hands on it.

 I think a big part of it was the fact he wants them to go as a whole, the fact that they would go to someone who's so hooked on Paterson was also a plus I believe, and ever since we met a few years back he has always been overly giving and kind to me. The week after we met him and his dig partner dropped off two cases of bottles they had for sale, the prices were cheap and there were 6 or 7 marked 'FREE' so I took the whole lot. He knows that I will keep and appreciate them, so once again he did me right. He's part of the reason I like to do giveaways hee and also pass along bottles to young collectors and the family members of Paterson brewers/bottlers/liquor dealers when they contact me.

 The wheel with wings is actually a water wheel, I forget which merchant is on the jug right now but I'll get the details and better pics next time I go over to his house...


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

I did have to throw in one bottle I have in my collection he had never seen nor heard of before, that was a no brainer...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I know that Charlie and I'm more than happy to hold onto them, in fact I will leave them for my nieces since I have no kids of my own. The only ones that will go on the market are the doubles, and hopefully those will go in a trade for something I don't have...[] The GURU went ABOVE & BEYOND for me....


  Congratulations Jim!!!!!,instant collection.  Obviously this man entrusts you with the torch of this great collection you now have many more then the Paterson Museum I am sure. From the Movie Back to school,Rodney Dangerfield ( sorry Plumbata I know you hate people who quote movie lines but I couldn't help myself )........ Now that's what I call marine biology!!! and then he says.........


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 17, 2013)

that is amazing.  The number of Paterson bottles has always surprised me but that many Paterson jugs!!
 Congrats...


----------



## deacon_frost (Mar 17, 2013)

very impressive, congrats


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Steve, great flick. 

 It does seem never ending Melinda, when the Guru and his digging partner are still finding new stuff after doing this since the late 60's it gives me hope I'll keep finding new things. I have 4 bottles in my collection that he has never seen which makes me feel good...[]

 Thanks Brian...[]


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

These are the six 1/2 gallons I brought home with me today...


----------



## Ohiosulator (Mar 17, 2013)

congrats! awesome addititions!


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Cody...


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome Jimbo!!!  So happy for you.  Locals are my pride and joy too.  Can't imagine your joy right now.  What an awesome addition to your collection.  Maybe the Paterson Guru should now be called the Paterson Bottle Oz/God!  Holy cow, what a once in a lifetime haul.  Congrats and again so happy for you my friend.  Your finds never stop amazing me.  Please keep sharing them.  Carma is good!

 PD


----------



## epackage (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks a bunch Tom, he has really been a major influence on my collecting and has passed on knowledge it took him 40+ years to attain thru alot of digs and hard research. I can't imagine anyone else passing along all that hard work to someone he's only known 3 years, but I think the fact I had so many Paterson historic items besides bottles just like him solidified the friendship. Him and his digging partner are two of the best people in the hobby for sure, I wish there were more collectors like them...


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 18, 2013)

You deserve it Jim, even though many might still think of you as a newbie. Your sincerity for Paterson bottles and such likens that of a multi-decade collector!  Nice that an older, experienced collector sees that in you.  I have had that happen to me on a MUCH smaller scale.  Again, congrats.

 PD


----------



## idigjars (Mar 18, 2013)

Congratulations!   Those are awesome additions.   It's interesting to look at the lettering and see where many were decorated by the same people.  Very cool.   Thank you for sharing them with us.   Paul


----------



## edndlm (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice Jim , I'm glad you got them from The Guru . I'm glad they went to a good home as a group . I was able to see them all together in the attic after The South River NJ show and was impressed for sure . It will be a project just getting them all down the ship's ladder , but I'm sure you'll have lots of help .


----------



## epackage (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Ed, it will be a chore...[]


----------



## nargo (Mar 18, 2013)

wow..that's amazing!


----------



## epackage (Mar 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  nargo
> 
> wow..that's amazing!


 Amen![]


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2013)

Congratulations, Jim [] Those jugs could not have found a better home. The Garrison's Sweet Cider caught my eye right away, "Sweet" is right!  ~Jim


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Jim, there are actually 4 in total I believe, the one that's perfect, the one painted with "Sweet Apple Cider that needs the handle reattached and there's also this example that I didn't show in those pics...


----------



## epackage (Mar 19, 2013)

...and I also see another pair of handles here, hoping it's a different merchant but I won't complain no matter what it is...


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dang Jim ... WHAT A CROCK...


----------



## epackage (Mar 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  TwistedTea12
> 
> Dang Jim ... WHAT A CROCK...


 []


----------



## Clam (Mar 20, 2013)

WOWWWWWWWW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Mar 20, 2013)

Amazing score!!!


----------



## glass man (Mar 20, 2013)

SO VERY GLAD FOR YOU JIM!!You are a cool guy and so wonderful they all came your way!!JAMIE


----------



## justanolddigger (Mar 20, 2013)

> Congratulations, Jim Those jugs could not have found a better home


 
 Well said, Congratulations, a little karma paying its way back to you, well deserved.


----------



## epackage (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you all!!


----------



## hunting262 (Mar 20, 2013)

Holly cow that's a lot!!!!![:-] you must have a lot of room for all those!!!


----------



## epackage (Mar 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  hunting262
> 
> Holly cow that's a lot!!!!![:-] you must have a lot of room for all those!!!


 A whole house[]


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Mar 23, 2013)

wonderful buy . it is a once in a lifetime . buy . hope you keep them for a while . where are you going to store them ? HOLY COW !!


----------

